# 23cII bellows help



## flyingPhoto (Jun 27, 2021)

I was finally able to get it assembled,,, slow on my end. 

The upper bellows is starting to come apart and detach from the metal collar that slides onto the condenser lens housing.  What is best way to reattach it


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 29, 2021)

You could try 3m double sided automotive trim tape.


----------

